# Sout Korea launches 1st Patrol Killer Experimental/PKX-B vessel



## CougarKing (30 Jul 2016)

The successors to the ROKN's PKM/Patrol Killer Mediums?

IHS Jane's 360



> *South Korea launches first PKX-B missile craft*
> 
> South Korean shipbuilder Hanjin Heavy Industries and Construction (HHIC) has launched the country's first 'B' variant of the Patrol Killer Experimental (PKX) fast attack craft.
> 
> ...








Computer generated imagery of the PKX-B patrol vessel. Source: Defense Agency for Technology and Quality


----------

